# Escambia 12-19



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*:usaflagWent out to try the Crappie on Escambia Wed. morning. Had a couple bitesin an hour soI moved and ended the day up with 16 nice Shellcrackers. Wasn't what I went for but the river is up and looks great. Can't complain dinner was fine and no boss to tell me time to go back to work so all in all great day. :usaflag*


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

What part Upper or Lower? Have the shrimp started running yet?


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the report Patriot...nothing wrong with them shellcrackers either.I can't wait to get out there.Did you catchany big ones? Would like to know where you put in.

:letsdrink


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*:usaflag Put in at Keyser, don't know about the shrimp moving. All the fish were titty bream, would of taken pics but the wife had my camera. They were in 10-12 feet of water. :usaflag*


----------

